
Prettier is an opinionated code formatter - duck
https://github.com/prettier/prettier
======
swah
I had only used a code formatter in Go - when I found this out for JS it made
writing and copy-pasting Js/React code much, much faster.

Its a big win - you just have to abandon formatting stuff "your way", which I
quickly conceded.

